# any Ontario luthiers willing to make a superstrat 7?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I thought i'd see what i could dig up on the board, i'm looking for a superstrat 7 to relace my Schecter. Current plan is for a DC727, but i thought i'd explore my options.

first off, I realize my budget is not really in custom territory, $1600..
general specs:
mahogany body, maple top
maple neck, rosewood board
abalone dot inlays
25.5 scale, 22 or 24 frets
seymour duncan Custom 7 and Jazz 7 pickups
(the important bit) a neck carve similar to a gibson les paul studio. i love that neck profile, and basically want a superstrat mahogany 7 that gets a similar tone to a les paul (with a bit more bite/clarity) with a similar feel.

if anyone thinks this may be doable, a PM or responding here would be awesome. with my budget, i'm not sure though lol.

many thanks everyone!

Justin


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see the answers on this one....I don't build electrics ...but I think my fellow builders will have the same thoughts on this....You want someone to build you a custom guitar for less than you can buy a factory job for.....I would do it for a good friend, but here is how it works....You tell me what materials you want in a custom build. I take that into account + expenses + Labour and you have the cost of your new custom built guitar.....Maybe you might get some takers......Doubt it....Good luck.....Larry


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Basicly your saying that you want LP made in the shape of strat. I have some similar ideas involving a carved top Tele. I'm out of town for the next couple of weeks and I have a few guitars to get out when I get home. However, If you are serious and not in too much of a rush we should at least talk. Your price range is a little low as cost of materials will likely be in the $800.00 plus price range.( No cheap parts on my guitars). + it will take a lot of hours. Maybe we can work something out where I build you a guitar for that price but you provide the electronics you want. You are certainly welcome to come out to my shop and check out the quality of my work. I'm only a 45 min drive from london. You can email me at the link from my website. www.newsomguitars.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yeah, i am not expecting anyone to be able to build me the type of guitar that i want, for the amount of money i can afford. That's why I'm looking at Carvin, all spec'd out its $1350 before shipping 

I just want to see if anyone would at least be interested, mainly. $1600 is like a base model with nothing on it, from a custom luthier lol.

lowtones, I'll only be in london for a few more weeks then home for school. but i will be back in the fall for my new program. if i can talk my parents into taking me to your shop when they come get me to move home, I'll let you know.

perhaps we can work out the guitar-without-electronics (perk: i have a buddy who could probably install 'em all for me, i'd just have to get parts )

I'll shoot you a PM, thanks


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> yeah, i am not expecting anyone to be able to build me the type of guitar that i want, for the amount of money i can afford. That's why I'm looking at Carvin, all spec'd out its $1350 before shipping
> 
> I just want to see if anyone would at least be interested, mainly. $1600 is like a base model with nothing on it, from a custom luthier lol.
> 
> ...


Where do you go to school? Fanshawe, western.? I work just down the road from Fanshawe so if your interested we can hook up for a coffee and talk about guitars. Let me know. Like I said it will be a while and you certainly don't have to make any kind of commitment until you are ready to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've been talking to Lowtones, he's very helpful.

would anyone else consider this project?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-1971-Gibson-SG-Mahogany-W0QQAdIdZ44960648

and then buy the pickups you want.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i saw that ad, actually.. but it's missing that low B lol


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've never even played a seven string...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohhh dud super 7 ain't just a number....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've never even played a seven string...


you should give it a shot! its fun!

and its NOT just good for metal (one of the coolest riffs i've ever come up with was some weird pentatonic thing starting on the low B but in the key of E haha)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Budda said:


> you should give it a shot! its fun!
> 
> and its NOT just good for metal (one of the coolest riffs i've ever come up with was some weird pentatonic thing starting on the low B but in the key of E haha)


I'm not adverse to the idea, I've just never had the oportunity to play one. I pretty much improvise everything I play on guitar, so adding another string would be like learning a new language. 

I recently started playing bass again, so adding another string to a guitar at my age might blow my mind....


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Get a Chapman Stick (tm) and change "might blow my mind" to "_will_ blow my mind".
> 
> My Chapman Stick was sooooo difficult to get my brain around that when I sold it, I sold it to a guy in Europe. I didn't want the thing to tempt me ever again.


Which one did you get? How many strings? Those things are pretty cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a 10-string ERG looks scary as hell to me lol


----------

